

Ask HN: Hackathon ideas - snihalani

Hi, I and my friend at face palming over ideas for a hackathon.
Any ideas would be appreciated. Crazier it is, better.
Thanks.
======
pizza
Six degrees of separation / mutual mutual friends app.

